

Opt out from online behavioral advertising  - dsr12
http://www.aboutads.info/choices/

======
logn
This just blocks targeted ads from appearing. They make no promises about
disabling ads in general or the collection of tracking info.

Tor Browser is the easiest way to get privacy from marketers. If you use non-
Tor:

\- disable 3rd-party cookies in browser prefs

\- AdBlock EasyList+EasyPrivacy (EasyPrivacy is not a default list, you have
to manually add the combo subscription)

\- set referrer to site root (via a browser addon)

\- disable 3rd party javascript (NoScript)

\- disable Flash and Java plugins

\- choose a standard UA, screen size, and timezone (e.g.,
[https://github.com/dillbyrne/random-agent-
spoofer](https://github.com/dillbyrne/random-agent-spoofer))

\- tweak other settings based on testing at
[https://panopticlick.eff.org](https://panopticlick.eff.org)

